# Pic



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is what we call "Dawn Patrol":


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

excellent shot, did you take it?

the picture is composed very very nicely


----------



## ganesht (Sep 9, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mathjak107 said:


> excellent shot, did you take it?
> 
> the picture is composed very very nicely


Thanks! I took it in January...


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

What program do you use to place frames around the pics?

Awesome shot, btw


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

sweet pic.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent pic Jon!


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweet pic :thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Wow, that is an amazing shot Jon!!!

What camera do you have? IT'S NUTS!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

LuvThatSam said:


> What program do you use to place frames around the pics?


CS3. I just increase the "canvas size" by 50 pixels in each direction..



Solidjake said:


> Wow, that is an amazing shot Jon!!!
> 
> What camera do you have?


I'm a Canon shooter. I was using my 1D MkIII with my 300mm f/2.8L IS and a 1.4x TC
for that shot. At 10.5 frames/sec. it's like a Gatling Gun, and shots like this are possible...

Glad you like it!


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

wow. great shot. Been a while since I made it out for a magic hour photo shoot.


----------



## c41006 (Apr 29, 2009)

very nice


----------

